# proper application for very faded ext. repaint



## Mark (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok I've got a client that needs the ext. of his *rental* home repainted. The old paint job is extremely faded and some minor peeling. I feel like due dilligence would be to do one primer coat of zinnser 123 and 2 finish coats sprayed and backrolled. But my question is, is it necessary? Could I actually have my 123 tinted and do 1 finish coat? I am changing colors though and that may make a difference. Any suggestions?:confused1:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ya! But 2 coats finish is allways best. Don't ever throw quality out over price. I know times are tough but what happens if? You know what I mean. And my feelings on Zin is not that great. I would use a ext 100% acylic primer and yes you can tint it, not to much though.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Ya! But 2 coats finish is allways best. Don't ever throw quality out over price. I know times are tough but what happens if? You know what I mean. And my feelings on Zin is not that great. I would use a ext 100% acylic primer and yes you can tint it, not to much though.


:yes:


----------



## Mark (Oct 1, 2008)

Ewing, Why would you say not to use zin?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Because it has failed on me a few times. Pulling off in sheets, not lasting long. To me I put it on the shelf with Kilz and Bin never to be used again.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Mark said:


> Ok I've got a client that needs the ext. of his *rental* home repainted. The old paint job is extremely faded and some minor peeling. I feel like due dilligence would be to do one primer coat of zinnser 123 and 2 finish coats sprayed and backrolled. But my question is, is it necessary? Could I actually have my 123 tinted and do 1 finish coat? I am changing colors though and that may make a difference. Any suggestions?:confused1:


Yeah it can be done but that extra coat of finish takes away from how long the PJ will last.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Question:


Why would fading require primer?

Minor peeling could use some attention in those areas, but to prime the whole house due to fading seems a bit much???


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Sand, prep and spot prime bare timber with acrylic primer - Oil if there's yellowing on the timber. Two coats of finish.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Question:
> 
> 
> Why would fading require primer?
> ...



Jason the only time I use a primer on faded exteriors are when the faded paint is still dusty even after washing good.Had a couple of jobs last year from Parker paint that did that.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Jason the only time I use a primer on faded exteriors are when the faded paint is still dusty even after washing good.Had a couple of jobs last year from Parker paint that did that.



That's some serious fading... :blink:

In that case I could understand the need for primer. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> That's some serious fading... :blink:
> 
> In that case I could understand the need for primer. :thumbsup:


I know it was the first time I have run across it. Both homes painted were done by the same builder and painted the same winter. I'm just glad it was hardie plank.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

maybe spot prime and mix some Flood EB in to the first coat.


----------



## Mark (Oct 1, 2008)

The reason for priming was just for my own peace of mind and comfort to know that I was giving top quality and endurance for the paint job. I could probably get by with spot priming but its pretty chalky not to mention a lot of wood replacement. After reading ewings post I decided to go with bm fresh start for the primer and 2 finish coats.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Mark said:


> The reason for priming was just for my own peace of mind and comfort to know that I was giving top quality and endurance for the paint job. I could probably get by with spot priming but its pretty chalky not to mention a lot of wood replacement. After reading ewings post I decided to go with bm fresh start for the primer and 2 finish coats.


I would be real surprised if it needs to be primed other than in the actual failing areas.

Suit yourself though.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

fresh start primer will probably price you out of this rental gig. If its a nice rental maybe, like a nice house, but otherwise I would skip the prime. Fresh start is big $$$


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Mark said:


> The reason for priming was just for my own peace of mind and comfort to know that I was giving top quality and endurance for the paint job.


:yes:



Mark said:


> I could probably get by with spot priming but its pretty chalky not to mention a lot of wood replacement.


Just wondering, why would you guy go againts priming? If he says the surface is chalky.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Mark said:


> The reason for priming was just for my own peace of mind and comfort to know that I was giving top quality and endurance for the paint job. I could probably get by with spot priming but its pretty chalky not to mention a lot of wood replacement. After reading ewings post I decided to go with bm fresh start for the primer and 2 finish coats.



This is why I avoid polishing turds. 
I will go out of my way to provide a quality finish even if I am painting a dog house (which I have), so I want my canvas to be worthy of the work I do.
I cannot lower my standards because it will ruin the momentum that I work so hard to maintain. 
Does that make sense?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Just wondering, why would you guy go againts priming? If he says the surface is chalky.


He didn't say it was _chalky until after we __(with the acception of Last Craftsman's post) __posted... Fading does not mean "chalky". 





_


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ya, I just assumed it was since he said it was faded bad. Most badly faded paint is chalky. My question was ment for LC. Just didn't want to point him out of the party, making him feel like he was being picked on.








Thanks Jason


----------



## Mark (Oct 1, 2008)

Well, it's raining today so we are not doing anything anyway. I priced fresh start and it is pricey for the job. Since the general consensus here is spot prime and 2 finish coats thats looking more affordable and appealing. That's the way I do most of my ext. repaints anyway. The doors were mainly the only parts of the house that were bad chalky, the siding is whats faded. And yes Wise, I have never quite heard it put that way, but I think I catch yer drift.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Pocket cards that should not be played in poker
8,2 unsuited
8,3 unsuited
9,3 unsuited
But sometimes you have to go with your gut. 
You know if you need to prime or not. We or I should say I tend to think of worse case senario when I can't see it.


----------



## Mark (Oct 1, 2008)

Well put... My gut is a thrifty gut and likes to save money.And in this case and I believe integrity will not be compromised.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Mark said:


> Well put... My gut is a thrifty gut and likes to save money.And in this case and I believe integrity will not be compromised.


A thrifty or hungry


----------

